# Erreichbarkeit von computerbetrug.de



## Stalker2002 (8 März 2004)

War heute was? Irgendwie war heute am frühen Abend www.computerbetrug.de und das Forum nicht erreichbar.
Das Forum war total tot und die Hauptseite hat einen SQL-Error zurück gegeben.
Na ja, Strato eben...  

MfG
L.


----------



## Stalker2002 (8 März 2004)

Warum verschoben? *fragend_guck*
Wo hatte ich das denn hingepostet? Ich dachte ich habe es sowieso in's OT gestellt... Strange...
Na ja, sorry, dann halt.

MfG
L.

<EDIT: Ah, jetzt sehe ich was los ist. Der Beitrag wurde vom OT in das "Das Forum" Forum verschoben.>


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> War heute was? Irgendwie war heute am frühen Abend www.computerbetrug.de und das Forum nicht erreichbar.
> Das Forum war total tot und die Hauptseite hat einen SQL-Error zurück gegeben.


Der Server war vermutlich im Überlastbereich und hat einfach nimmer reagiert. Die Ursache ist noch nicht ganz klar, ich arbeite aber dran.


			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, Strato eben...


Gib mir das Geld, dann geh ich zu Plusserver 
http://www.plusserver.com/de/angebot/karnevalspecial.html


----------



## Der Genervte (9 März 2004)

@Heiko

Was bedeutet eigentlich auf der Foren-Übersichtsseite unten, bei der Auflistung der User, der Eintrag "versteckte User"???

Versteckt?


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2004)

Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Versteckt?


Du kannst Dich über Dein Profil verstecken. Dann sieht man Dich nicht, wenn Du online bist.


----------



## virenscanner (9 März 2004)

Jeder angemeldete Benutzer kann in seinem Profil einstellen, ob andere Benutzer seine Anwesenheit im Forum sehen können (dann steht sein Name unten in der Liste) oder eben nicht (dann steht der Name nicht in der Liste, der User ist versteckt).

PS: Heiko war angesprochen (und auch noch etwas schneller)


----------

